# whats with the rude people



## Provincial (Jun 14, 2017)

are they all rude on the trails? is this the way it is supposed to be?
have only been riding now for 4 months. out of the hundreds of other riders I have passed, I have given out hundreds of "hello, whats up " etc
only to be passed with dirty looks and no response, 
maybe it is the crap state of NJ that I live in. maybe this is a nation wide rule, I don't know. 

last night with all the rain lately I rode 7 miles on a flat track local here
I maybe passed 40 people, some on bikes, some walking, running 
I didn't have one person even acknowledge a greeting of any sort, really was strange to me.

whats the rule on other riders coming down a trail towards you. I am constantly giving way. or riding on the side. it's like I should just run them off the track, screw um , I am getting the feeling it is dog eat dog
here on the trail systems. I can play that game, but it doesn't seem too
enjoyable
I can count 3 people on some remote trials who I have actually had some type of conversation with. trail conditions , nice bike ect in the last 4 months

are the other parts of the county like this? are your typical mountain bikers just a rude lot, what am i missing here. if I am not supposed to 
be polite, it is ok, is that the way it is?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

get over it

does that rustle your jimmies or do you accept that ?


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Don't take it personally, it's not about you...most of the time when I pass someone I am either out of breath or concentrating on where I am going. Although I usually manage a passing acknowledgement, I haven't gone out into the woods to socialize, I have gone out there to work on my mental and physical fitness. 

Try a group ride, they are a great way to have a more social experience and meet people that may have a riding philosophy similar to yours.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

This reminds me of the roadie waving discussions. In my experience, where riders are rare they'll tend to acknowledge each other. Where they're common, they don't.


----------



## Provincial (Jun 14, 2017)

127.0.0.1 said:


> get over it
> 
> does that rustle your jimmies or do you accept that ?


doesn't rustle me at all, just clarifies my point


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Provincial said:


> I have given out hundreds of "hello, whats up " etc
> only to be passed with dirty looks and no response, maybe it is the crap state of NJ that I live in


It's definitely the state you live in. With how bad all your sports teams are doing in the last few years, I'm sure nobody there is happy. Plus, they all have to go home to someplace in NJ, which I'm sure would make anybody grumpy.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

People are just generally ruder these days... maybe they are bringing their driving manners with them to the trails. Surprised they haven't flipped you off yet since you're in Joisy.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Meh, I don't really care, most of them are oxygen deprived and aren't coherent anyway.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

May be the area, down here in the south, everywhere we ride people are very friendly and constantly waving and saying hello.


----------



## Provincial (Jun 14, 2017)

kpdemello said:


> It's definitely the state you live in. With how bad all your sports teams are doing in the last few years, I'm sure nobody there is happy. Plus, they all have to go home to someplace in NJ, which I'm sure would make anybody grumpy.


I can see that point, I don't follow sports, but we as a state are #1 in taxes, insurance cost, and still hold our spot as #1 in least friendly business state.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

It is the opposite for me in the pacific northwest. A quick greeting or wave or nod of the head is almost always reciprocated.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

To your "right of way" question, uphill riders have the right of way over downhill. Most people out west are pretty friendly, so it may be regional.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

When I'm climbing, I usually yield the right of way because climbing sucks, and coming downhill is fun, so why should I interrupt someone else's fun for my suck? Plus I'm fat and it allows me to rest.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

It's NJ, where I'm at people you don't know wave at you even when your driving.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

FU, and stay out of my way.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow, New Jersey

My experience over the last 30 years has been the exact opposite. I have encountered friendly riders all over North America, NZ, and Thailand. Mountain bikers always seem polite and eager to talk trail and experiences everywhere I go. Maybe you need to move.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

J.B. Weld said:


> It's NJ, where I'm at people you don't know wave at you even when your driving.


Hopefully they use all their fingers when waving.

OP, you're in the wrong state. Give Oregon a try. You're welcome to visit but please don't move here permanently.
=sParty


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I wave at everything on two wheels and I usually get a wave or "hi" back.

I even wave at cyclists when I'm doing my Sunday/funday long run. Most wave, nod or wiggle their fingers on the hoods back at me ... some don't.

Sorry to hear you're not getting a positive response, it's not you , it's those miserable people


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am an introvert hence I don't want to say a word 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

It's all about where you are, it's the inverse here. Riders will almost always acknowledge you, hikers, most of the time, runners are usually in their own world and rarely do except to step out of your way. Earpod people are 50/50.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here in Northern California, it really depends where you ride. On the road and on beginner trails. No one really bothers to acknowledge each other. But on the very good, advanced trails, it's like a little community of kindred spirits and most folks smile and talk.

I'm always the first one to smile or say hi, specially if they're looking my way. But if they don't say hi back, it's ok by me and I never take it personally. Same applies to hikers.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

kpdemello said:


> When I'm climbing, I usually yield the right of way because climbing sucks, and coming downhill is fun, so why should I interrupt someone else's fun for my suck? Plus I'm fat and it allows me to rest.


climbers stay climbing, as it is often wicked hard, or impossible, to restart a climb 
in progress

a downhiller can wait and just let off the brakes and coast to restart

so, them are the rules. if you are climbing and a downhiller is coming you can get the
hell off the trail in advance, fine. do that early.
but the downhiller is probably going to see you and stop (per the rules of the jungle) and if you also stop... you just f-ed up both your flows.

if the dh'er does not stop and you intend to keep climbing, the DH'er is the jerk


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

My theory is friendliness is inversely proportional to population density. 
In La Plata county, a sparsely populated area with no interstates, it pays to be friendly and you learn that. Whether in a car or on a bike, when someone screws up, you often recognize or know the person(or may soon), and realize their screw up was just a mistake; and who does not make mistakes. 

It is so easy to be rude when there are hundreds of thousands of people sharing resources and the likelihood you will see them ever again is slim to none.

Perhaps it is rude of me, but if someone is not friendly, I just assume they are from the Front Range or an equally crowded location, and pity them because they have to go back.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd say it's a combination of things. 

One, well, you live in New Jersey. I lived in Philly years ago and would say the people weren't as friendly in general. Are you from Jersey or did you move there?

Two, as mentioned, if it's much of a trail, the rider is focused 20-30 feet down trail so when he/she sees you, you're too far away to speak to and when you are close enough to speak to, they are focused beyond. But if it is a mellow section of trail, I would like to think they should be friendlier.

The trails I mostly ride are directional so it's mostly a "thanks" when passing/being passed or a "you ok?" when passing if stopped. At trailheads everyone is friendly. As fc mentioned, seems like less travelled trails riders are more likely to acknowledge one another.

I trail run and this morning I encountered four mountain bikers, I said "good morning" and they all responded with a "hi" or "good morning". But I do encounter bikers at times when they do not respond; they really seem to be focused beyond as I mentioned. Trail runners usually respond or at least give a nod; hikers really vary, I occasionally encounter a middle eastern looking guy (not that that matters) who always looks pissed, stares straight ahead and never responds to me. A lot of hikers ignore me until I speak to them then they give a friendly reply.

Personally, I'd say keep being polite, a trait you like in others, rather than taking up an attitude that you do not admire in other people.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

cbrossman said:


> My theory is friendliness is inversely proportional to population density.


I find this is very true when related to amount of trail traffic.
Whole different attitude between "front-country" multi-use trails that are easily accessible(and particularly more easily ridden), and those that are rougher and/or harder to get to.



cyclelicious said:


> ...it's those miserable people


This is how I see it.



127.0.0.1 said:


> get over it


And this is what you need to do.
It's the world we live in, and noone posting in a 50+ forum should need to be told that. Lower your expectations of others, increase your expectations of yourself, and ignore the bullcrap. Like anything else, it tends to be what you make of it. Go ride your bike and have fun; that's what it's all about.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Picard said:


> I am an introvert hence I don't want to say a word
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


Until you get on the interwebs, lol!


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

I've been finding riding in Ireland that fewer people that I run across say anything these days. And this is in a country where most folks will talk to a tree.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I live and ride in central NJ, Lewis Morris, Hartshorne, Chimney Rock parks are typically go and I do not experience many unfriendly people. Most say hi and or wave and many pull over whether hiking or biking to let you pass with a smile and have a good day. There's always a few tools but honestly most are nice. I'm sure Jersey is not typically known to be as nice as the south but in my experience it's not as bad as some above have posted...even if they are kidding 
OP are you bombing down hills for the ultimate thrill?


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I always say hi to bikers and dog walkers. Riders usually say hi, and most dog walkers ignore me. Frankly, that pisses me off, as I have to do a lot of pre planning to get around the dogs, warn the walker I 'm behind them, etc. 

I'm extremely polite to equestrians, to the point where I dismount and let them pass. Equestrians and I get along peachy keen. 

My worst fear is barreling along through a swoopy, blind corner right into a horse, which then proceeds to stomp me to bits before bolting wildly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ladmo said:


> It is the opposite for me in the pacific northwest. A quick greeting or wave or nod of the head is almost always reciprocated.


Same for me in San Diego


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

here in Ohio,I mostly notice people are more talkative at the trail head or parking lot, but on the trail itself, it is just a passing wave or "hi". Again, mostly b/c we are engrossed in the ride. I have never experienced any negativity from MTBr's, but roadies do seem to be more snobby. Like if I am talking to someone about biking somewhere other than the trail, and I mention that I mountain bike, if it is a roadie, the conversation usually comes to a halt. Most other MTBr's will talk shop for a while.

Just my experiences...and honestly, the coldest shoulders I get are at the skatepark while BMXing b/c everyone is tryign to be a cool Youtuber and do flares and tailwhips. The older BMXers are cool, but there jus tseems to be more 'tude there. Probably b/c they all think I am a narc


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

I just yell, STRAVAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

"My theory is friendliness is inversely proportional to population density. "

I find this to be true. If I'm seeing people every 10 minutes I just nod or say hi and keep moving. If it's once an hour, I might talk a bit and find out what they're up to. If they're the only people I've seen all day, I'm genuinely curious about where they've been and what they've seen.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

On the local trails in my area(Annapolis MD)I have seen guys stop on the trails just to shoot the breeze. I also have seen guys not acknowledge my existence. Probably engrossed in the ride. To me it really does not matter. I am having a good time either way and can't let others control how I feel. I would say it's about 90% good around here. I ride FAT so it also starts a lot of conversations.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

What kind of ride do you have? If you've got entry level components try to upgrade to something like XTR or Chris King. A red bike would help too, especially with the ladies. You might also want to grow mustache.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

There isn't as much of a community vibe among MTB'ers as there used to be, no denying it. Though I think it might also be because I look and talk a little bit like Grandpa Simpson, a little more every year...


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

It's probably because it's New Jersey. I'm sure it varies regionally. Here in Minnesota we all bake cookies before hitting the trails and take them in our backpacks to hand out to the people we meet on the ride.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

ravewoofer said:


> My worst fear is barreling along through a swoopy, blind corner right into a horse, which then proceeds to stomp me to bits before bolting.


I have the same fear regarding mother bears with cubs. Doesn't help that I have surprised them a couple times & seen them from a distance a few more. I'm afraid I'm very rude - don't say a word & just ride away as fast as I can.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Come to the Midwest, we're friendly.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

kpdemello said:


> When I'm climbing, I usually yield the right of way because climbing sucks, and coming downhill is fun, so why should I interrupt someone else's fun for my suck? Plus I'm fat and it allows me to rest.


I'm with you dude


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm only rude when the other people are stupid...which is pretty much all the time.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

burtronix said:


> I have the same fear regarding mother bears with cubs. Doesn't help that I have surprised them a couple times & seen them from a distance a few more. I'm afraid I'm very rude - don't say a word & just ride away as fast as I can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yup bombing down the last three km before the parking lot

Rounding a sharp bend I hear a squeal then I glimpse a bear...then it runs up the tree.

I yell bear bear for the other guys behind....then I realize it is a baby bear...

So I wonder where mom is...

I book it faster than ever to the parking lot yelling bear bear all the way.

Guys behind stopped and took pictures.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

On Long Island it just kinda depends. Twenty five years ago, everyone on the trails was friendly. In the past ten years or so, in one area, there's a lot of snobs on the trails. Not sure what their problem is but I try to keep a mental inventory of who they are so I don't help them if they have a mechanical. 
A little ways more East, EVERYONE offers some form of a greeting as they pass. Makes me remember the way it was.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

It could be worse.

Wave and say hi to another rider in Canada and you'll likely be spending the rest of your afternoon drinking beers and eating poutine with your new friends when you really just wanted to go home and watch reruns of the Golden Girls.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

And that'll completely knock you oot of your Shedule in the Pro-cess, eh?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Some people will acknowledge you and others won't. I don't think it's anything 'new in today's society', as it were. 

Some days I tend to be more outgoing than others when I'm on a ride. Depends on my mood, quite honestly.

And yes, if there are more riders, etc that are encountered, I'm not going to say hello to everyone lest I begin to feel like a glad-handing politico.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I often say hi to people however there are some serious rude, uptight people. they behave the same way to everyone else in life.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Provincial said:


> maybe it is the crap state of NJ that I live in.


Yup, and confirmed by Weird Al:






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Part comes from strava etc.. training/making records, part is high density population,,, as mentioned above a FAT is a conversation starter, i use mine our 4 white months


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Tired of all the whining, go to hell you pricks.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I wave at everyone on the trail. Sometimes I use one finger, sometimes all five.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Walkers joggers some nod or wave but a lot give dirty looks. They wear earbuds than get startled when I squeeze by. I usually ring my bell.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Most people are friendly on the trail. 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Something I've always liked about mountain biking is how friendly other riders are, the trails are certainly very quiet here but it's the same at busy race events. I find road cyclists are the opposite, they often won't respond if you say hi on the way past and take races a lot more seriously.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Gosh, for the past few weeks, I've been bumping into an unfriendly mountain biker. Won't return my hello, just goes about his business. Ok, I get it, you're now on my ignore list.

So, this morning it was the same, but I got to smoke him on a long, steep grind in the woods. I suppose he felt superior with his 429 SL, or whatever.

But my crushing him led to him swearing, but no bother, just try and keep up next time. 

I will say hello again before applying the hammer. He won't be reading this as I'd say he was in his thirties. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorgebiker (Jan 26, 2015)

I ride the summer in the Pacific Northwest in the Columbia River Gorge. Busy trails but all locals say hi. Same when you are walking. Drivers wave to you. I ride the winter months in Sedona. About half say hi. The rest act annoyed. It is about the local culture


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

gorgebiker said:


> I ride the summer in the Pacific Northwest in the Columbia River Gorge. Busy trails but all locals say hi. Same when you are walking. Drivers wave to you. I ride the winter months in Sedona. About half say hi. The rest act annoyed. It is about the local culture


Yup, local culture, also time of day/day of the week/ season can affect the mix.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Stravaaaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## gorgebiker (Jan 26, 2015)

You are totally right about Strava. Makes the trails so much more dangerous, never mind nasty. Should be outlawed


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

gorgebiker said:


> You are totally right about Strava. Makes the trails so much more dangerous, never mind nasty. Should be outlawed


Totally, throw all the stravaheads in jail! Also think we should outlaw suspension forks, clipless pedals, i9 hubs, lycra, and anyone wearing earbuds who's playing music I don't like.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I live in So-Cal and I just do not see this much. I say hi to pretty much everyone unless I'm gasping or it's not possible. The way I see it communication is reflected back upon us like a mirror; if we give off a positive vibe, we generally get it back. Same thing with a crappy attitude. Try it; say hello to every one you pass on your next ride and see what type of response you get. Have a great weekend!


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Not sure if 'rude' is the best description. 

If out on a walk especially, I usually have a few moments to study the faces of those that give no evidence of being engaged in the environment about themselves. 

Young, older, male or female, doesn't seem to make any difference. (Me? 70 year old male) It's like somehow they are afraid...somewhere inside.

Some people invoke a knee jerk response to say the hell with it, but...

Driving a semi for the past 23 years, it warms my insides to observe cyclists, joggers, or others behind the wheel being engaged in their surroundings. These are those who exhibit respect towards others; which is born from the respect they have for themselves. 

Who knows...who was observing you...unseen by you...whom had their heart warmed with joy; by you.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

would other riders get more friendly if you offer them booze?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

My shock blew out the other day and I had to walk out. I was about 2/3 of the way up the climb on this certain loop. I had more people ask if I was ok because I was walking than I have ever had say Hi to me on the trail. I guess they only care when something is wrong.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Picard said:


> would other riders get more friendly if you offer them booze?


Not with that running nose you have there, Picard.


----------



## Munford (Sep 29, 2017)

I pretty much speak to everyone in talking range. Most all speak back. That's the way it is in the south.


----------



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Roadies have a well deserved reputation for being dicks. They're goal driven type A personality people. They don't have time for anyone who wears their socks wrong or carry the wrong colored water bottles. These people actually like pain. They are not normal. They done even like each other. 

Mountain bikers are cool. They smell like dirty laundry and weed, but they're typically friendly. They think they own the trails but I guess that's kinda okay because they're the ones who built many of the trails. Most are friendly and very cool. 

Fat bikers (Snowbike) are the best. Their noses are running so they have dried snot all over their gloves and sleeves. These guys and gals are the best. Flat tire on the trail? no problem, somebody will give you a tube and they wont take your money. Need a beer? just ask, fatbikers hide beers in their stuff and every time they stop they start drinking. Snotty drunk bastards are great.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

mileslong said:


> Don't take it personally, it's not about you...most of the time when I pass someone I am either out of breath or concentrating on where I am going. Although I usually manage a passing acknowledgement, I haven't gone out into the woods to socialize, I have gone out there to work on my mental and physical fitness.
> 
> Try a group ride, they are a great way to have a more social experience and meet people that may have a riding philosophy similar to yours.


^^^ This. It's their issue. You are doing the right thing, and I believe that even with the no response to your greetings, you are still doing something positive. I know that I feel better myself when I'm cheery to others on the trail.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

curly1 said:


> Roadies have a well deserved reputation for being dicks. They're goal driven type A personality people. They don't have time for anyone who wears their socks wrong or carry the wrong colored water bottles. These people actually like pain. They are not normal. They done even like each other.
> 
> Mountain bikers are cool. They smell like dirty laundry and weed, but they're typically friendly. They think they own the trails but I guess that's kinda okay because they're the ones who built many of the trails. Most are friendly and very cool.
> 
> Fat bikers (Snowbike) are the best. Their noses are running so they have dried snot all over their gloves and sleeves. These guys and gals are the best. Flat tire on the trail? no problem, somebody will give you a tube and they wont take your money. Need a beer? just ask, fatbikers hide beers in their stuff and every time they stop they start drinking. Snotty drunk bastards are great.


stupid dick roadies, f' their geeky socks!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

People are people wherever you go.

Just remember, your expectations and practices are unique to you, just because you wan to be greeted and like to greet, doesn’t mean others will feel the same.

Kinda like hugging and shaking hands, we all have different ways of interacting with others, different boundaries, different limits, so we make different choices.

If you filter every through the same lens, your vision will suffer.

So yeah, don’t sweat it, it’s not about you.

That said, I like to greet people and chat on the Trail, I feel like it adds to the experience, but then I talk for a living so I’m kinda chatty 😊


----------



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> People are people wherever you go.
> 
> Just remember, your expectations and practices are unique to you, just because you wan to be greeted and like to greet, doesn't mean others will feel the same.
> 
> ...


Best post of the day.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

curly1 said:


> Best post of the day.


A agree, how's that for a thread contribution? Man I'm lazy this morning.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"Need a beer? just ask, fatbikers hide beers in their stuff and every time they stop they start drinking." 

In my experience, its usually something more potent than beer.


----------

